# Michelle Williams und Jason Segel: Frisch verliebt



## beachkini (1 Mai 2012)

​
Schon seit einigen Wochen wird spekuliert, dass zwischen den Schauspiel-Stars Michelle Williams und Jason Segel mehr als nur eine Freundschaft bestehen könnte. Die beiden haben sich selbst noch nicht dazu geäußert, doch Quellenaussagen des Magazins “US Weekly” zufolge, besteht kein Zweifel mehr an einer Romanze. Michelle und Jason sollen bereits turtelnd gesichtet worden sein auf einem Paparazzi-Foto fällt auf, dass Jason auf die Rückseite seines Handys Bilder von Michelle geklebt hatte. diese Bilder waren auch noch mit dem Schriftzug “I Love U” verziert.

Wie wir nun erfahren, könnte dieses “I Love U” aber auch von Michelles sechsjährigen Tochter Matilda kommen. Das Mädchen stammt aus Michelles Beziehung mit dem im Jahr 2008 verstorbenen Schauspieler Heath Ledger. Mit Jason soll sich Matilda nun, wie eine Quelle von “US Weekly” berichtet, blendend verstehen.

“Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Jason jemals eine Frau mit Kind daten würde.”, erklärte der Insider. Der Schauspieler soll aber locker damit umgehen und sei bereit, ein Erwachsener zu sein. Michelles Tochter Matilda soll ganz vernarrt in den “How I Met Your Mother”-Star sein und ihn dem Informanten zufolge sogar “lieben”. Das soll auch daran liegen, dass Jason einfach wisse, wie man Kinder unterhalte. Was die Liebe der Schauspiel-Stars betrifft, Michelle ist dem Insider zufolge sehr verliebt in Jason und will den Versuch, eine neue und ernsthafte Beziehung zu starten, wirklich wagen. (prominent24)


----------



## freakheadder (7 Juli 2013)

Echt lustig


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

Echt lustig


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Ja dann viel Spaß


----------

